
Scientist figure out how the Earth looked like a billion years ago - srikar
http://qz.com/577842/scientists-have-used-groundbreaking-technology-to-figure-out-how-the-earth-looked-a-billion-years-ago/
======
DrScump
interesting, but already posted a few hours earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817481)

